# Dresser Top Overhang



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey all,

How far beyond the top dresser drawer does the the front edge of the dresser top go? I think on kitchen cabinets the countertop generally goes about .750 inches beyond the front face of the top drawer. Does that hold true for a dresser? 

Thanks


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

My current dressers are three tubs under the bed, so no help there. But I measured the antique dresser (1930s) that's been sitting in my garage for three years waiting to be refurbished - it's 5/8".


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I use 3/4" overhang on furniture like a dresser and 1" on kitchen cabinets.


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

Thank you very much gentlemen:thumbsup:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Countertop overhang can be an aesthetic issue for both furniture and kitchen/vanity cabinets. For kitchens and vanities, there is the need to have enough overhang so drippings will not get on the tops of drawer fronts and doors, or cabinet fronts. 

For front edge profiles with full bullnose it may be necessary to have more overhang. For overhangs with a squared bottom edge, not as much is needed. Most standard type cabinetry finishes at 24" to the face (whether its the cabinet or doors), and a 25" top is used. Depending on the type of top and the profile of the edge, I may make the carcase 23 7/8" (to get the max out of a split sheet), and then add the 3/4" (for 24 5/8" overall) for the doors/drawer front. That yields a 3/8" overhang.

For furniture its more visual to take into account any profiling of the front edge, how thick it is, and the overall design of the cabinet, doors/drawer fronts, and hardware. Generally speaking I would use at a minimum about 1/2" and probably not over 3/4". A good test would be to have it assembled and lay on a substrate of sorts to see what looks best.

If the top has curves and waves, measuring to the fullest edge would give the maximum, and intersections (where curves meet) would be for the minimum.










 







.


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> Countertop overhang can be an aesthetic issue for both furniture and kitchen/vanity cabinets. For kitchens and vanities, there is the need to have enough overhang so drippings will not get on the tops of drawer fronts and doors, or cabinet fronts.
> 
> For front edge profiles with full bullnose it may be necessary to have more overhang. For overhangs with a squared bottom edge, not as much is needed. Most standard type cabinetry finishes at 24" to the face (whether its the cabinet or doors), and a 25" top is used. Depending on the type of top and the profile of the edge, I may make the carcase 23 7/8" (to get the max out of a split sheet), and then add the 3/4" (for 24 5/8" overall) for the doors/drawer front. That yields a 3/8" overhang.
> 
> ...


awesome.....thank you very much for that detail.....that helps a lot. Right now I have designed in .75 inches. I may cut a sample top out of some scrap plywood just to get an idea before I final cut the actual tops. I am mkaing very thick tops. They will probably be someplace between 1.75 inches and 2 inches thick.


----------



## auntalice (Dec 16, 2011)

*mock it up*

I'm a big fan of the Arts and Crafts movement and overhangs should be ample. I think your idea of using a piece of plywood to see the visual effect is great. Don't skimp on the sides either!

Check out this slideshow of some of my work to see how in love I am with ample overhangs


----------

